# Looking to make new friends in Ioannina area



## tortuga76 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all - I am moving to Greece to be with my love, a Greek baker, in the village of Zitsa near Ioannina. I do not yet speak Greek (luckily he is fluent in English!) and as such, forming Greek friendships is going to take a little while. So I wondering if there are any other English speakers near the Ioannina area who would like to get together? I will trade fresh-baked bread for coffee dates/social outtings, etc.  Let me know!

-Anna


----------



## Afina_l (Sep 24, 2010)

*hello*



tortuga76 said:


> Hi all - I am moving to Greece to be with my love, a Greek baker, in the village of Zitsa near Ioannina. I do not yet speak Greek (luckily he is fluent in English!) and as such, forming Greek friendships is going to take a little while. So I wondering if there are any other English speakers near the Ioannina area who would like to get together? I will trade fresh-baked bread for coffee dates/social outtings, etc.  Let me know!
> 
> -Anna


Hello
I live in Ioannina
I am russian and speak fluent english and italian, here since January
You can write me 
or find in facebook
Anna Lintvareva
Would be great to make contact!!


----------



## tortuga76 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Anna - great name 

I could not find you on Facebook, but that's ok. If you want to find me, my e-mail is [email protected] (you can just send e-mail to me too, instead of Facebook - whichever is easier).

What brought you to Greece? What do you do in Ioannina?

It would be great to meet up once I get there. I arrive on Dec. 31. I will probably spend the first few weeks settling in and spending time with Kostas since by then we will have been apart 4 1/2 months! But I woud love to spend more time in Ioannina. Do you plan on being there a long time, or are you only in Greece for a specific amount of time?

Take care and thanks for making contact!

-Anna



Afina_l said:


> Hello
> I live in Ioannina
> I am russian and speak fluent english and italian, here since January
> You can write me
> ...


----------

